# Why Gator Has Been Gone.



## HMF (Dec 22, 2016)

He has no money for the internet. He can't work, and has been waiting for the government to process his social security disability .  The payments won't begin till April. 

We just helped Tony. So I'm hesitant to ask again for Gator .  

But, if any of you want to help ,  I have his address. Just ask.


----------



## JPigg55 (Dec 22, 2016)

Does he have a PayPal account ???
I'd like his address if not. I'd be happy to help especially in the season of giving.


----------



## HMF (Dec 22, 2016)

He doesn't have Paypal, and has no way of getting online other than wireless in McDonald's . He gave me his snail mail address which I can give you.


----------



## bosephus (Dec 22, 2016)

Send me his address as well please ,  internet is the first thing to go in my house when strapped for cash .  
I can send a few bucks from my clamping kit fund .


----------



## JPigg55 (Dec 22, 2016)

You can PM his address to me of post it here.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 22, 2016)

if you could please send me Gator's address Nels, i'd appreciate it


----------



## Sandia (Dec 22, 2016)

PM me also Nels, after all, it's Christmas time.


----------



## HMF (Dec 23, 2016)

When I get paid on Wednesday ,  I am sending him some money too.


----------



## Bill W. (Dec 23, 2016)

Nels... Send me his address please... Tis the season...
Bill W.


----------



## brav65 (Dec 23, 2016)

Nels please send me his address as well


----------



## Chip Hacket (Dec 23, 2016)

Nels.  If you would please.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdean (Dec 23, 2016)

please send me his address.

Ray


----------



## wlburton (Dec 24, 2016)

I'd like his address too.  He was the first to greet me when I joined the group and considering how much I enjoy time spent here I'd like to help him get back on.

Bill


----------



## davidh (Dec 26, 2016)

me too


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 26, 2016)

Would like address also. Thanks, Mike


----------



## HMF (Dec 26, 2016)

I j just spoke to Gator on the telephone again. I told him that several of you are sending checks his way which should help him out a little bit. He said he is very grateful for anything that we can do to help him and everything and anything will be helpful to him at this point.


----------



## gotogojo (Dec 30, 2016)

Sandia said:


> PM me also Nels, after all, it's Christmas time.


 amen send  it to me also gotogojo


----------



## bfd (Dec 30, 2016)

send me his address, email it to me bill


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 30, 2016)

I understand Gator's position as when I went through a similar thing waiting for Social Security several years ago. It can be rough. Please send me his address, so I can help also.


----------

